# Last Day Of Pompeii



## Foxbat (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't know if anybody else caught this the other night but UK TV History showed an excellent documentary/fictionalised account of the eruption of Vesuvius and subsequent destruction/preservation of Pompeii.
It was based mainly on the writings of Plynius The Younger (his father attempted a rescue mission across the Bay Of Naples. It was a gripping account of Pomeii's final day. Much of Plynius' account has only recently been proved accurate (before that, his notes were regarded with some scepticism)

What made it even more poignant was the way the film makers hads taken ideas from some of the body casts at the site and created fictionalised accounts of the last day of these characters. 

A great piece of work and worth watching if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2004)

Ah, yes - that includes the laundrette characters - the wife of the owner taking the money out, and then sheltering with a couple of gladiators?

  I'm sure that was on the BBC a while back - it was even featured on Richard and Judy. 

 There was another program in the same vein, screened a few weeks before - it was a dramatisation of someone becoming a gladiator. Bloody superb.

  EDIT: I commented on it here: Colisseum

  I'll definitely watch out for that on DVD. 

  It had a greater sense of realism than the Ponpeii one, IMO.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 24, 2004)

I always miss great programs on the TV.  I will have to watch out for that, or download it.  I read Pompeii by Robert Harris last year, and would recommend it to anybody interested in this period.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 24, 2004)

> Ah, yes - that includes the laundrette characters - the wife of the owner taking the money out, and then sheltering with a couple of gladiators?



Yep, that's the one. I'll have to look out for the Gladiator one you mention.


I likedthe one on Pompeii so much I'm thinking of going over there next year on holiday just to visit the place. Then, of course, there's always all that fine Italian wine  

I've seen the Harris book in the shops so that might be a purchase in the near future


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 30, 2004)

I've always loved Pompeii, although it gave me nightmares as a kid. Something so poignient about those preserved bodies in their cocoons of ash. I missed this one this time out, but surely it will be repeated on one of the satelites?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 30, 2004)

Another Discovery offernig, probably.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 31, 2004)

Love discovery, people, history, adventure one etc... Get lots of viewing time when the kids are asleep. LOL


----------



## Alexa (Oct 29, 2004)

I think about Pompei whenever I hear about another volcono eruption. The image of all those bodies covered with ash, it's too creepy and I cannot forget it.


----------

